# The Funniest Habbit of my Bunny



## LadyKat (May 6, 2011)

My Smudges Funniest habit,

My rabbits cage has a shelf where his food is and where he likes to lay down.

Every morning I let him run around the living room while I clean his cage. Each cleaning I move his two favourite toys to the top shelf. As soon as I let him back in the cage he goes to the top shelf to eat, sees the toys and throws them down to the bottom level.

Sometime I will just put the two toys up there even when not cleaning just so I can watch him throw them back down again.

What funny thing does your bunny do?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 7, 2011)

Nikki will obsessively put everything back where it was if we move it too. Ted was our funniest bunny though. He was a climber and got over wire as high as 48 inches. He also had a wicker ball with a bell he liked to play with a whole lot. I'd roll it on the floor and he would chase it down, pick it up, and bring it back and drop it by me so we could do it again and again. Rabbit fetch. I sure do miss him.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 17, 2011)

Kramer loves to play chase. At first I thought he was being territorial of his cage. I have been litter box training him and when I go in his cage to place his lil poops in the litter box he chases my hand around. So when he has time to play outside his cage I tried scratching my fingers on the carpet and moving my hand in zig zag and circles and sure enough he hauled butt to my hand from accross the room and started to chase it. If I stop he will nudge my hand as if he is saying "keep going this is fun, I wanna catch your hand again" LOL If I keep my hand still too long he will start to lick it and nudge it even harder. I start moving my hand around again like a cat chasing a string and he gets so happy.


----------



## MILU (May 23, 2011)

My 1st bunny, Fedorento, would sneak into the bathroom, bite the tip of the toilet paper and run all over the hall with it. He liked to decorate our place with that "beautiful" patch of white t.p. and thought we humans have very poor taste for decoration.

MILU would "hunt" my sandals when I sat down to watch TV and he'd run with them all over the living room to finally bring them back to where I was, or to hide (and "kill") them at his home!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 26, 2011)

Hawkeye likes to munch on dandilions while sprawled out on the floor.. she reminds me of a fake, stuffed rabbit with her back legs splayed out like a frog lol. 

Usually as soon as she gets comfortable, Random will come, steal her treat, and run away... which ends up in all three rabbits running around like crazy (Winry likes to get in on the action just cuz lol)


----------



## MILU (Jun 2, 2011)

How cute!!!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 3, 2011)

Fraggles has been stealing my husbands guitar picks and hiding them in the "potty spot" in her cage. I found 18 picks while cleaning the other day. I might post this in behavior.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 4, 2011)

Benjamin loves to play chase in his yard. You clap your hands and he races around the yard doing bunny blinks, then runs back and looks at you. When the grass is long he hides in it like a tiger. So cute.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 25, 2011)

I keep Philippe's pellet food in a bucket with a lid on it for easier scooping, and when I take the lid off and put it on the floor he grabs it and runs around in circles with it, and it's almost as big as he is!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 26, 2011)

Nikki likes to lay down by the huge shop Vac when I'm cleaning the bunny room and go to sleep--usually less than a foot away. This is a huge 30 gallon 7 horsepower vac too. Spike will follow around behind you like a stealth ninja-bunny unless you are watching him.


----------



## EileenH (Jun 27, 2011)

Jake will fight with my husband to try and get whatever he is eating: chips bag, his apple..
But I think the cutest funny thing he does is when he wants to be petted, he will stick his head through his cage while you pet him and rest his head.

When I had Gulliver, it was gross but funny that he would lay around with his back legs out and poop, like a gumball machine. And also sleep by his water bowl so he didn't have to get up, when he wanted a drink he could just hang his head in the bowl and lick from the side. Lazy lazy bunny.


----------



## holtzchick (Jul 14, 2011)

Awhhh!!. 

Peter just has this thing where he will only curiously come out of his cage if I'm talking to him in an overly happy high pitched tone. As soon as I go back to regular tone he is almost nonchalant.


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 16, 2011)

When I first got Lola I had this little stuffed carebear I though would be cute for her too play with. Ever since that bear went in the cage they have been insperable! When I take him out to wash him lola makes these cute little sounds until I give him back :')


----------



## abby_simson (Jul 25, 2011)

When Donna see her friend Blake she runs around her cage seems shes excited to 
to see her mate........I put blake together with her then after a minute u see them making love....bunny are productive i swear......lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2011)

And then there is Coal. She's a Blue Mini-Rex. We have a huge litter pan we fill with Shredded newspaper. Then she will get into it and dig, hop around, or play submarine--she'll move around under the paper and all you see is the paper moving or her ears sticking up.


----------



## rabbitgeek2011 (Jul 29, 2011)

My bunny runs around the cage stomping its feet!


----------



## Patchy (Aug 4, 2011)

Once when my parents where sitting outside in the pool area Patchy hopped up to them and sat down next to the chair- waiting for some food but when he didnt get any he jumped up on the empty chair infront of them and leaned his head forward as if to say 'Why aren't you giving me food?' and when that wasn't enough he jumped up in-between my mum and dad and the outdoor sofa thing  So cute! <3


----------



## Alek (Aug 19, 2011)

If Tiberius follows me into the bathroom, he'll jump into my pants and lay down. He refuses to get out and often times I have to push him out of the pant leg to get him out. 
He also likes to watch TV cuddled up with my cats.


----------



## Dutchlover (Aug 22, 2011)

that is ssoooo cute!!!! and Lola is adorable along with all ur other rabbits!


----------



## sparney (Aug 23, 2011)

if i run around Barney's cage he chases after me and binkies, it's really cute!!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 23, 2011)

My boy who is no longer with us used to get so excited when i brought him some parsley that he would gently take it from my hand and then run around the room with it before sitting down to eat it. And sometimes he would pull a sprig of parsley out of Pippins mouth and eat it lol. >.


----------



## naomi (Aug 23, 2011)

My rabbit has done lots of funny things...
1. Like yours- you put a toy in its food bowl and it throws it out of the bowl and down the stairs.
2. Pushes the hamster ball when the hamster is inside it.
3. Goes mad for any sweets!
4. Jumps onto the chairs in the dining room to try and get onto the table (until we stop her!)
Rabbits are sooo cute and funny..lol.


----------



## mcmhollands (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a rabbit named Layla who used to be able to get out of any cage. One day, she was in a cage where there were two doors on the roof of the cage. The cage was against the wall, and there was a windowsill a few feet above it. I was sitting on my patio one day, and I see her hoping along outside. I freak out, about to go after my mom for letting her out, but when I go to put her back in her cage, I see the cage latch is open, but the door is closed. I also see a trail of ripped wall paper, and a hole in the screen of the open window. This little Houdini had jumped out of her cage, somehow jumped three feet up to a window sill and chewed through the screen. She must have really wanted some fresh air!

Spunkyest bunny I ever owned haha


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 23, 2011)

My bunny Jelly ( R.i.p. ~April 2011) used to lick my face. If I laid down on the floor, she just hopped over to my face and would lick and lick and lick me until I got up. Such a little sweet heart.


----------



## Tessa (Oct 3, 2011)

My little boy, Vito, likes to sneak into my shoe closet and lounge (sometimes nibbles) on my designer shoes. Not the hiking boots or the cheapie shoes. It has to be Designer...and Stilettos!!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 3, 2011)

Moving this to the main rabbit forum since the "bunny chat" area is where bunnies get on the computer and talk about their humans and their desire to run for President, etc......


----------



## golfdiva (Oct 4, 2011)

If I ask Hershey, "Can I have a kiss?" He'll reach his little nose up and I give him a kiss on his nose! lol!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 5, 2011)

Probably my most recent favourite is when I'm lying in bed watching TV, Toby will jump from the floor right onto my face. I almost got a nail in the eye last night.


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha.. oh the silly things bunnies do. 

One of my past bunnies, Charlie, would follow you around and nudge you in the back of the calf towards the food. She'd even start digging if you didn't go all the way to scooping the food. My other rabbit, Lexi, would ring her bell when her bowl was empty and run in circles around her food and thump at you until it was filled. Another grumpy old man rabbit I had was Mac, and he would grunt and bat at toys and fling them back at me.. I think he liked attacking them, haha. 

Can't wait to see what my new bunny's "quirks" will be


----------



## MILU (Oct 7, 2011)

Haha I love all stories but for now Marisa and the Toby jumping onto her face made me laugh so much... That happened to me.. 
B the way, RIP Jelly!!


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 7, 2011)

Layla seems to think she's a monkey or a parrot and should be up high.. Like, the back of the couch or on top of any box or my shoulders.. Scares me half the time, haha


----------



## LaylaLop (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's picture evidence of her up on the back of the couch.. haha


----------



## Anaira (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha I had a boy once who jumped straight out of the hand basin during a bath, onto my shoulders! Sat on my neck, paws on my head, indignant face staring over my head.  Sadly, my brother and I were too hysterical to think of getting the camera. It was so cute, I forgave him the water dripped all down my back, heh.


----------

